# Tour de France Game - First Half Scoreboard



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

We'll post the current scoreboard here. Scores will start counting after Monday's stage.

Daily scoring will be as follows:
1st place gets 20pts, 
2nd place gets 18, 
3rd place gets 16, 
4th place gets 14, 
5th place gets 12, 
6th place gets 10, 
7th place gets 9, 
8th place gets 8, 
9th place gets 7, 
10th place gets 6, 
11th place gets 5, 
12th place gets 4, 
Just for participating - 2 points

To participate, just post your stage favorite in the official stage thread each day. If he places 1-12, you'll get the appropriate points. 13 on will get 2 points. Points will be added up on the first rest day and prizes will be announced. Then we'll play again for the "2nd half". :thumbsup:


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

So I don't get points for my awesome win today?


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

iliveonnitro said:


> So I don't get points for my awesome win today?


Dude, if there had been points at stake, I'd have picked Valverde too. Shoot, he was talking about it so much that if he didn't bring it, he would have looked like a chump.

Edit, hmm. Kirchen or Freire? Or maybe Andy Schleck. Okay, I'll pick Freire for the win tomorrow. But maybe that big Spanish head of Valverde will make him put it on the line again to keep the yellow.

Okay. For the last time. Freire.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Thor got up the hill pretty good today. I'll pick Hushovd.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Current official standings. If you believe there is an error, please "protest" by sending me a PM.
*
Username	Stage 3*
jitters	12
mtbykr	12
phil.	12
Pjay	12
rupenaik	12
Kris Flatlander	9
harlond	8
oarsman	8
TheDon	8
crumjack	6
Einstruzende	6
Gripped	6
il sogno	6
iliveonnitro	6
jhamlin38	6
Run1stBike2nd	6
uzziefly	6
weltyed	6
ilium	5
roadie92	5
dougydee	4
ajoc_perez	2
dthomassps	2
edhchoe	2
pdainsworth	2
Raceoftruth	2
robdamanii	2
Sojourneyman	2
zphogan	2


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> Current official standings. If you believe there is an error, please "protest" by sending me a PM.
> *
> Username	Stage 3*
> jitters	12
> ...


I believe I should be leading teh competition for teh yellow jersey.   Oh wait, wrong contest.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Results after stage 4:
*Username	Stage 3	Stage 4	Total*
jitters	12	12	24
mtbykr	12	12	24
oarsman	8	16	24
phil.	12	12	24
rupenaik	12	12	24
TheDon	8	16	24
weltyed	6	16	22
Kris Flatlander	9	12	21
harlond	8	12	20
crumjack	6	12	18
Einstruzende	6	12	18
Gripped	6	12	18
il sogno	6	12	18
iliveonnitro	6	12	18
Run1stBike2nd	6	12	18
uzziefly	6	12	18
roadie92	5	12	17
dougydee	4	12	16
j.knight	0	16	16
robbyracer	0	16	16
zphogan	2	14	16
ilium	5	10	15
DonkeyMan	0	14	14
dthomassps	2	12	14
Sojourneyman	2	12	14
onebaduce	0	12	12
Pjay	12	0	12
slowdave	0	12	12
twiggy	0	12	12
jhamlin38	6	2	8
Raceoftruth	2	2	4
ajoc_perez	2 2
edhchoe	2	0	2
justinb	0	2	2
OldEndicottHiway	0	2	2
pdainsworth	2	0	2
robdamanii	2	0	2
rollinrob	0	2	2
Uprwstsdr	0	2	2

As always, PM me if there are any errors.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

WHOO tied for first.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm doing something different and posting via a link -- it looks a lot cleaner. BTW, oarsman is kicking some ass.

Results after Stage 5


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

I had Cancellara for stage four. I should have 12 points for that. 



Uprwstsdr said:


> Cancellara is all over this.


By the way, thanks for organizing this.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

iliveonnitro said:


> I'm doing something different and posting via a link -- it looks a lot cleaner. BTW, oarsman is kicking some ass.
> 
> Results after Stage 5


Now, if I can only do that at my next regatta...


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

I wonder if we need to come up with some sort of tie breaker.. just in case.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

thien said:


> I wonder if we need to come up with some sort of tie breaker.. just in case.


Why, those who have more posts win of course.  

Kidding!!

Maybe pick a top 3 placing for some mountain stages perhaps instead of just the winner? But only use the other 2 riders if needed? (Like, say I pick Valverde, Cunego and Ricco but Ricco for the win. So award points based on Ricco. If tied with another guy, then award points based on Valv and Cunego being in whatever place they are in. Do this only for a tie)

That's all I can think of at this moment.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

How about the person with the most stage wins (20 points). Right now, only 4 people have 20 points (oarsman, Gripped, uzziefly, zphogan). If there is still a tie, the person with the most 2nd place finishes (18 points) -- of which none of the above posters have, yet.

If for some reason there is still a tie, we'll rochambo for it.

BTW, this isn't official -- it's whatever thien says. Also, if there are any errors in scoring, you must send me a PM. I don't read all threads, even this one.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> How about the person with the most stage wins (20 points). Right now, only 4 people have 20 points (oarsman, Gripped, uzziefly, zphogan). If there is still a tie, the person with the most 2nd place finishes (18 points) -- of which none of the above posters have, yet.
> 
> If for some reason there is still a tie, we'll rochambo for it.
> 
> BTW, this isn't official -- it's whatever thien says. Also, if there are any errors in scoring, you must send me a PM. I don't read all threads, even this one.


Good idea too. Let's see what thien and the others think as well.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

This is getting exciting as a scorekeeper. oarsman dropped like a rock out of the standings, leaving Gripped and uzziefly's wins in both stages 5 and 6 to jump into the top of the standings. But, we are only half way through the competition, and 4 more stages means it's still anyone's game.

Results after stage 6


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

I think iliveonnitro's idea on the most stage wins should work... 

Great job keeping score dood.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

nvm. I fail at reading.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

iliveonnitro said:


> This is getting exciting as a scorekeeper. oarsman dropped like a rock out of the standings, leaving Gripped and uzziefly's wins in both stages 5 and 6 to jump into the top of the standings.


Knew I should have gone with Ricco or Valverde... and it was Cunego who dropped like a rock


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks, I should be getting paid for this


----------



## onebaduce (May 23, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> Thanks, I should be getting paid for this





:17: 

Just kidding iliveonnitro! Nice job!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Now I just gotta get rid of gripped and the don.

And Einztruzende is too close for comfort!


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

oarsman said:


> Knew I should have gone with Ricco or Valverde... and it was Cunego who dropped like a rock


Ditto. I thought Cunego was a very safe bet to finish somewhere near the top of the list on that stage. I'm playing for pride now.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

*Note 1:* YOU *MUST *PUT IN THE FIRST NAME IF THERE IS ARE SIMILAR NAMES. *tumbleweed*, you got 2 points because you did not list WHICH Schleck brother would place. *Einstruzende *-- If you would have picked Sanchez, you would also have gotten 2 points because there is more than one Sanchez. *Post the first name, too; better safe than sorry!*

*Note 2:* roadie92 and Pjay, and everyone else, GET YOUR ENTRIES IN BEFORE THE START OF THE STAGE. I'm being nice this time because you didn't win, but next time I am not so nice -- win or lose!

*Note 3: *Uzziefly and Gripped need to stop choosing the exact same guys every round. I'll DQ you both for being like Cadel Evans and just matching the best person to take the lead! 

*Note 4*: The only reason I update this only minutes after the stage ends is because I took the next couple weeks off work for SuperWeek. Racing begins tomorrow for me, so I will not be able to update TdF scores until that night. That will give everyone a chance to PM me their protests before the final results are determined. Sorry, but c'est la vie!

Results after stage 7. Still almost anybody's game with 3 stages to go and 60 points in the air!


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Iliveonnitro, again, thanks for administrating this. Why is this ending after 3 more stages and not going through to the end of the tour?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> *Note 1:* YOU *MUST *PUT IN THE FIRST NAME IF THERE IS ARE SIMILAR NAMES. *tumbleweed*, you got 2 points because you did not list WHICH Schleck brother would place. *Einstruzende *-- If you would have picked Sanchez, you would also have gotten 2 points because there is more than one Sanchez. *Post the first name, too; better safe than sorry!*
> 
> *Note 2:* roadie92 and Pjay, and everyone else, GET YOUR ENTRIES IN BEFORE THE START OF THE STAGE. I'm being nice this time because you didn't win, but next time I am not so nice -- win or lose!
> 
> ...


Hey I chose Alejandro coz I really thought he'd go for it. Why's that not allowed? Get stabbed in teh liverz!!! 

And, I posted that with my Sony Ericsson cellphone from a bowling alley and didn't even look at the choices of anyone else actually!

Moreonheimer 

Although, I wanted to put Schumacher. Damn!


----------



## rupenaik (Apr 30, 2007)

carry this till the end of the tour....i realize it's a lot of work, but IT"S FUN!


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

Uprwstsdr said:


> Iliveonnitro, again, thanks for administrating this. Why is this ending after 3 more stages and not going through to the end of the tour?


I believe thien said we would start a new contest for the second half of the Tour.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

It will go on for the rest of the tour, no doubt. The scoreboard will be broken into 2 parts: the first 10 days will be the first one. The scoreboard will be reset and the final 11 days will be the second one. Prizes will be given out for the winner of each part.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

After stage 7, 16/55 people were completely out of the running for first place. Today, that number jumps to 35 people! Only 20 people can take first place, and those are the ones with 50 or more points. Also, only 25 people are still in contention for the top 3, leaving over half the "field" shelled in this competition. Wow, that was a dramatic change!

uzziefly takes the lead, phil. and Gripped (based on tiebreaker rule) round out the top 3.

Results after stage 8

Note: In respect to time and speed, I did these off of Versus results which could have been wrong since they were unofficial at the time. PM ME if your score is wrong.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

iliveonnitro said:


> Results after stage 8


I see nothing. Anyone else having problems seeing the scores?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Gripped said:


> I see nothing. Anyone else having problems seeing the scores?


nitro usually posts the link first before he makes all the changes. It takes awhile so yeah.


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

Gripped said:


> I see nothing. Anyone else having problems seeing the scores?


I thought maybe he was trying the invisible font trick where you have to highlight the screen in order to see the text. :idea: 

All that scoreboard is going to tell me is that I have a snowball's chance in Hell of winning. I lost contact with the leaders after choosing Cunego in stage 6.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Friere got 4th today, so I should still be in the top 7 or so. Can't see the scores either.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

If you can't see the results, you're not in contention to lead..

j/k 

Stage 8 - updated


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Stage 9 update and official stage 10 thread? 'Cause I'm going to sleep soon.

So yeah, my entry for Stage 10 is Valverde. I would go with Evans, but I don't like him.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

I choose Menchov for stage 10.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

A crapload more people were eliminated from the podium, including me 

Results after stage 9, with only 13 left in contention


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> A crapload more people were eliminated from the podium, including me
> 
> Results after stage 9, with only 13 left in contention


If only I picked Ricco.  Yesterday I mean.

What time do I have to pick by today? Thanks


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

I believe in another thread it was specified that you have to make your pick before the actual start of the stage.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

phil. said:


> I believe in another thread it was specified that you have to make your pick before the actual start of the stage.


Yeah I already did. I was wondering as to the exact time for today's stage I meant.


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

All: Stage 9 scores for Valverde show 8 points incorrectly when he should have been assigned 9 points. I have PM'd nitro and he'll likely update after today's stage. Looks like Uzzie will take 1st place, TheDon may upset me for 2nd place depending on Ricco's placing today.

Thanks again to nitro for doing all the scores and to RBR and Thien for awarding prizes!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

The final stage for us today was surely a heck of a close one. I think we all opted for a safe route with Valverde but since he cracked, all of us lost on that aspect.

Good game guys. 

Ricco got 6th right? No?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh, and a big thank you to Thien and nitro for giving out prizes and keeping scores.


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

Yep, Ricco got 6th today.

I *think *this will be the final top 5 scores from the first 10 stages of the race:

uzziefly: 101
phil.: 95
crumjack: 90 (way to jump from 9th place to 3rd!)
Gripped: 89
TheDon: 88


----------



## onebaduce (May 23, 2008)

This was fun. Got into paying attention and reader race reports and riders bio's. Is there a prize for picking the most guys who crashed? LOL


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

phil. said:


> Yep, Ricco got 6th today.
> 
> I *think *this will be the final top 5 scores from the first 10 stages of the race:
> 
> ...


woohoo! 

I hope...


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

was great fun when does part 2 start? thanks to thien and nitro for the admin


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

Part 2 starts Wednesday (Tues = rest day).


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

OFFICIAL RESULTS:
1. uzziefly
2. phil.
3. crumjack

Congrats guys! 

Overall results


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> OFFICIAL RESULTS:
> 1. uzziefly
> 2. phil.
> 3. crumjack
> ...


Thanks man. Great game guys. But you haven't updated the scores yet!!! 

It was really close right? The last stage I mean.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

iliveonnitro said:


> OFFICIAL RESULTS:
> 1. uzziefly
> 2. phil.
> 3. crumjack
> ...


Congratulations guys! PM me with your sizes and address and I'll get your prizes out to you!

1st place - RoadBikeReview kit
2nd place - RoadBikeReview jersey
3rd place - RoadBIkeReview socks

:thumbsup: Game starts up again on wednesday!!!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

thien said:


> Congratulations guys! PM me with your sizes and address and I'll get your prizes out to you!
> 
> 1st place - RoadBikeReview kit
> 2nd place - RoadBikeReview jersey
> ...


Ok sent.

Thanks thien!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Good job and congrats, and thanks!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

wow! a kit was the prize? i guess i will try harder next round.
stupid ricco and piepoli. and stupid me for believing in valverde.
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

For the second half of the game, we really need a way to make the picks in secret.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Einstruzende said:


> For the second half of the game, we really need a way to make the picks in secret.


Email our picks to a new account maybe and once the stage starts, the list of whom we picked will be posted in the respective day's thread?


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Great game hopefully I can get in the top 5 next time.


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

Einstruzende said:


> For the second half of the game, we really need a way to make the picks in secret.


That would make the game less like the tour though  Get lucky in one stage / score mega points when others don't, then just follow the other top guys' picks.  

Or maybe we could do picks like horse racing, we can pick to win/show/place, and maybe even trifecta's. 

Actually the current method of picks in a thread open to anyone to see in addition to an odds factor (say points socred by the rider according to the current scale multiplied by the total number of people participating divided by the number of people that picked the same guy as you) would be an interesting way to score it. That would give "long shots" more points and "favorites" less points for winning. Thoughts anyone? This shouldn't make the current system of keeping track of points much more complicated. If nitro doesn't want to keep track of round 2 points, I'd volunteer to do it.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

phil. said:


> That would make the game less like the tour though  Get lucky in one stage / score mega points when others don't, then just follow the other top guys' picks.
> 
> Or maybe we could do picks like horse racing, we can pick to win/show/place, and maybe even trifecta's.
> 
> Actually the current method of picks in a thread open to anyone to see in addition to an odds factor (say points socred by the rider according to the current scale multiplied by the total number of people participating divided by the number of people that picked the same guy as you) would be an interesting way to score it. That would give "long shots" more points and "favorites" less points for winning. Thoughts anyone? This shouldn't make the current system of keeping track of points much more complicated. If nitro doesn't want to keep track of round 2 points, I'd volunteer to do it.


You lost me at trifectas.


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

uzziefly said:


> You lost me at trifectas.


Yeah scratch what I said below that, it would need some other variables or something in the weighting rather then what I said, it favors single picks WAY too much, maybe if thousands of people were playing it'd be okay, but 30-40....nope.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks to Thien and Nitro for organizing it. I liked the game the way it was. I know thats easy to say since I scored some socks but it was interesting for me to read what people were thinking.


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

* 
User 11 12 Total*
Gripped 2 20 22 
harlond 2 20 22 
il sogno 2 20 22 
jitters 2 20 22 
phil. 2 20 22 
rupenaik 2 20 22 
Uprwstdr 2 20 22 
uzziefly 2 20 22 
Kris Flatlander 2 16 18 
Run1stBike2nd 9 9 18 
bbolstad 14 14 
Raceoftruth 2 12 14 
crumjack 2 9 11 
ilium 2 9 11 
jsedlak 2 9 11 
oarsman 2 9 11 
zphogan 2 9 11 
mtbykr 2 5 7 
slowdave 2 5 7 
AJL 2 2* 4 
dougydee 2 2 4 
moabbiker 2 2 4 
onebaduce 2 2 4 
robdamanii 2 2* 4 
Rollinrob 2 2 4 
weltyed 2 2* 4 
196nautique 2 2 
BAI930210 2 2 
Dwayne Barry 2 2 
Einstruzende 2 2 
teffisk 2 2 
WeakMite 2 2 

* = Users select pick after start of stage assigned 2 points regardless of entry.

Thien, how do you want me to score users picks after the start of the stage? In the above 3 selected their pick after the official start of Stage 12 and I assigned them 2 points for participating.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

phil. said:


> Thien, how do you want me to score users picks after the start of the stage? In the above 3 selected their pick after the official start of Stage 12 and I assigned them 2 points for participating.


I like the idea of having to get picks in before the stage and giving out 2 points for late entries. Also, can we start a new results thread for the second half?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Lol, I didn't know I was even playing. I've just been making picks for fun! [and mostly too late!]


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

come on, man! i made my pick JUST after the stage started. i dont get a chance to get online until i get to work in the am. all my other picks were around the same time! seriously!


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

weltyed - PM Thien to see how he wants to handle the late entry stuff. He can be the official decider of how to handle it. You did pick w/in the first hour of the stage so I didn't think you were trying to get an inside edge or anything but the line had to be somewhere.

Also, I haven't been selected as the "official scorekeeper" for round 2 of the game, if nitro wants to keep doing it that's fine, I just noticed the results hadn't be updated and decided to do it.

Edit: I gave 2 points to Einstruzende for picking his mom in stage 13.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Because of the nature of today's stage, making one's pick after the stage starts did not confer an advantage. You could have picked 10k before the finish and had little advantage. In these circumstances, and given that there may have been some uncertainty on the rules and their application, I would not oppose giving full credit to those who picked after stage start today. Going forward, we should apply the rule as stated, and to that end, if whoever is posting the stage threads--and I thank you and everyone else contributing to this contest for your excellent work--could do so sufficiently in advance that people could make their selections the day before, it would be helpful. Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

I believe stage threads can be started by anyone least according to Thien in some of his posts before the game actually began, it just needed to follow the same layout (thread title structure and picture of the profile). I know I've had to start some b/c it was the day before and I knew I wouldn't be online again before the start of the stage.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

*thanks...*

i will pm thien to see if i get full points. i doubt i will win anything. i was just happy i actually picked teh satge winner, even though pretty much everyones else did, too.




phil. said:


> weltyed - PM Thien to see how he wants to handle the late entry stuff. He can be the official decider of how to handle it. You did pick w/in the first hour of the stage so I didn't think you were trying to get an inside edge or anything but the line had to be somewhere.
> 
> Also, I haven't been selected as the "official scorekeeper" for round 2 of the game, if nitro wants to keep doing it that's fine, I just noticed the results hadn't be updated and decided to do it.
> 
> Edit: I gave 2 points to Einstruzende for picking his mom in stage 13.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Phil, I haven't heard from Nitro, but if you want to take score, that'll help us out greatly.

I'll start a second thread for the 2nd half game scoring. As Phil mentioned, I'm okay with anyone starting the official thread as long as it is the same format, just a stage profile and a link to the previous stage. I'm often busy in the mornings and can't always get it started.

I'll give weltyed his points this time around, just because I haven't stated that the picks should be in prior to the stage start. But going forward, points will only be given to picks that are in before the stage starts. Fair?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

*sounds fair*

i will try to log on around this time each night now. im usually trying to get out the door for a ride after The Kid's bath and before the sun goes down, but tonight i did it when i got home. 

thanks guys! even if i didnt get the points, i love this game. i didnt even know there were prizes until 1/2 through the first round, i thought it was just for fun.



thien said:


> I'll give weltyed his points this time around, just because I haven't stated that the picks should be in prior to the stage start. But going forward, points will only be given to picks that are in before the stage starts. Fair?


----------

